# Seat suggestions>>>>



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

Hey guys... I was wondering if someone would care to suggest a good seat for my Tarpon 120?? Tired of getting my a** wet and sitting on what feels like a rock after a few hours... What do you fellas use?? What's the best deal out there?? Thanx in advance for any help/ suggestions. Fish On

Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Any seat that might possibly keep your arse dry in a Tarpon 120, might have to raise you high enough to where the boat would be tippy.

"butt" there are alot of nice seats out there as far as comfort goes.. kayakfishingstuff.com has some nice ones.


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

If the water isn't too rough, try plugging up your scupper holes with nerf golf balls.


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

Thanx for the replies fellas... I have already plugged the scupper holes w/ styrofoam(sp) but whenever water splashes over the side near my seat, I end up in a puddle... My buddy keeps a sponge in his yak to soak up excess water, but once your wet, it's hard to dry out.. Was just looking for something to elevate me an inch or so and provide some cushioning.... he has a seat in his, but is not real impressed with it... Fish On

Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## Coast'n (Jun 19, 2007)

Kayak/Canoe shops sell foam with a peal off adhesive backing. I have this on my canoe seat for padding and it works well and is inexpensive.


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

Thanx for the response.... I'll go by the shop tomorrow and see what I can see I suppose... Going to try the Shad again later today on the Mattaponi... Fortunately there are no waves in the creek(LOL).... Take it easy and Fish On

Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

I have one of those adhesive gel pad seats in mine. It has stayed glued down tight for a few years now, which was my only concern. It's nothing fancy, but better than having your ass on hard plastic.


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

Appreciate the comeback Ryan.... One day I'd like to venture down your way for a 2 day trip... Seems like you have them dialed in and could teach me a thing or 3 about my favorite type of Yak fishing(Specks/Reds/estuaries)..... Interested in planning something?? Shoot me a PM if so.... Fish On

Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## kayak kevin (Jan 31, 2008)

wet? your in a kayak


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

^ to the guys that talk about some kayaks being 'wet rides'.


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

Always one in every crowd..........


----------



## kayak kevin (Jan 31, 2008)

saltwater keeps ya clean


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

I would think a guy would love a wet ride on a 95 degree day sitting a kayak. Besides, you can pee right in your pants and no one is the wiser!


----------



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

half the reason i kayak is so i can pee in my pants. it is cathargic.

ken c


----------

